# 65-67 Hood Scoop not fitting



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Anyone else notice that the reproduction scoops out there don't fit an original hood very well? I bought one at OPG and Parts Place and neither fit quite right. Maybe these only fit well with reproduction hoods?


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I believe OPG and the parts place have the same part, best is to try and find an original on ebay- they come up all the time, I did get a repo scoop but I did also have the repo hood and it fit great


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

The repro scoops are known to not fit oem hoods very well. Like crusty said, there are always a few on ebay.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dave, Repro hoods and orig scoops don't fit well and vice versa. Most catalogs even tell you so......If you want, PM me I have some orig ones, open and closed. If I violated the selling rule sorry Board, let me know and I will post in the sale section......Eric:cheers


----------



## daveh70 (Sep 4, 2008)

Well, I just got an original scoop off ebay. Doesn't fit right! In fact, the reproduction fit much better, so I put that one back on. I'm learning that sometimes even an original part won't fit properly. I guess that's why someone would rather re-chrome their original bumpers, for example, for the best fit.


----------



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

*Hood Scoop*

I had to replace my hod after someone in the shop bent the front edge. So in my case the after market hood would not allow the original hood scoop to fit properly. After some bending and grinding we did get it to fit properly. I think this is the case with allot of after market parts.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I must have been lucky, cause my original scoop fits the after market hood just fine.


----------

